# iPod + ohci1394 + kernel 2.6.0 + preempt - Problem [SOLVED]

## HighOnBonsai

Hi to everyone,

the last few days I was searching the whole gentoo-forum and the internet for a solution of my problem - but no luck so far. I have an iPod with the following problem:

First I do all this well-known iPod + linux - stuff:

1. Compiled the kernel with scsi-support (in kernel) and  ieee1394, ohci1394, sbp2 as modules

2. When I plug in the iPod I get this: "You can now disconnect your iPod"

3. Then I do the modprobe - stuff:

```

# modprobe ieee1394  ( <-- works fine)

# modprobe ohci1394

# modprobe sbp2

```

After that the iPod still shows the "you can disconnect" - message. Here is the (relevant) dmesg-output:

```

ohci1394: $Rev: 1045 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0d.2 (0014 -> 0016)

ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[d5800000-d58007ff]  Max Packet=                                                                                                  [2048]

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0123f14>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c01486f4>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x74/0x76

 [<c01245b8>] dup_task_struct+0x29/0xda

 [<c0125406>] copy_process+0xc0/0xcae

 [<c0126041>] do_fork+0x4d/0x16e

 [<c0109314>] kernel_thread+0x85/0x8f

 [<f1034e00>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x1a6 [ieee1394]

 [<c0109284>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<f1035277>] nodemgr_add_host+0xf9/0x150 [ieee1394]

 [<f1034e00>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x1a6 [ieee1394]

 [<f1030d32>] highlevel_add_host+0x84/0x88 [ieee1394]

 [<f1030247>] hpsb_add_host+0x6f/0x95 [ieee1394]

 [<f102699c>] ohci1394_pci_probe+0x414/0x5a3 [ohci1394]

 [<f102481d>] ohci_irq_handler+0x0/0x7ff [ohci1394]

 [<c0239b2b>] pci_device_probe_static+0x4d/0x5e

 [<c0239b74>] __pci_device_probe+0x38/0x4b

 [<c0239bb3>] pci_device_probe+0x2c/0x48

 [<c02839e5>] bus_match+0x3d/0x65

 [<c0283afe>] driver_attach+0x59/0x83

 [<c0283dc7>] bus_add_driver+0x9e/0xb1

 [<c0239d7a>] pci_register_driver+0x6b/0x90

 [<e8a37015>] ohci1394_init+0x15/0x3e [ohci1394]

 [<c013ea59>] sys_init_module+0x14e/0x2aa

 [<c010b437>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

sbp2: $Rev: 1034 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

```

This brought me to the idea to compile the kernel (2.6.0 - development sources) without the "preemptible" - feature. Then the ohci1394 - modprobing creates no error but the iPod does still not work. I got my iPod (2nd - gen) to work with kernel 2.4x on my other computer but on this computer i can not fallback to 2.4 because the old kernel hangs on boot from time to time. I also tried the newest kernel 2.6.1-RC1 but still no luck (still not in portage...  :Sad:  ).

My firewire port is on my SoundBlaster Augidy2 - card and the relevant lspci - output gives me the following:

```

02:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs: Unknown device 1002

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (500ns min, 5000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21

        Region 0: I/O ports at a800 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

02:0d.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0060

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32

        Region 0: I/O ports at a400 [disabled] [size=8]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

02:0d.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (500ns min, 1000ns max), cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: Memory at d5800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Region 1: Memory at d5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

```

prog-if 10 [OHCI] told me that ohci1394 is the right way to get it working. By the way: The soundcard works very well with alsa but I dont think that has something to do with the firewire-port on it.

I think I don't I have the mention that there is no /dev/sdax - device and the popular scan-scsi - script also gives me no result.

Anyone has a solution for this?

Christopher

PS: This is my first post in this forum (yeeeehaaa!) and I am a lucky gentoo-user since the last 3 months (and it rocks!)  :Smile: 

----------

## The Mountain Man

Not sure what to tell you.  My iPod is working fine with 2.6 so it's not a kernel problem.  The modules ohci1394 and ieee1394 are loaded at start-up and (I believe) sbp2 auto-loads when I plug my iPod in.  However, I am using a Sound Blaster Audigy board (as opposed to your Audigy 2), so I'm not sure if that makes any difference, but I'm thinking no.

One thought, do you have the proper filesystem support for your iPod compiled in to the kernel?

----------

## xr31Daisy

Welcome to the forums, Christopher.

 *The Mountain Man wrote:*   

> One thought, do you have the proper filesystem support for your iPod compiled in to the kernel?

 

sbp2 would still load without the proper FS support, it's the mount command that would fail miserably. ( I once forgot to enable vfat support, so it's first-hand experience. ).

/dev/sda will only appear once the sbp2 module has loaded without errors, so that's OK.

Could you post your .config ?

----------

## HighOnBonsai

Thx for reply! 

vfat-support is compiled in (I have a vfat-partition mounted as a kind of a "comunication"-partition between Gentoo Linux and WinXP).

I usually load ieee1394 at start-up (and ohci1394 and sbp2 by hand ). But since this stuff is not working well at all I do everything "by hand".

I'm wondering why modprobing ohci1394 gives no error-output with the no-preempt kernel (but as mentioned above, it doesn't either work with the no-preempt kernel)

I also don't think that this problem has something to do with the on-soundcard firewire-port itself.

Here's my .config

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C bit-banging

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTRA_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Ah yeah - thats maybe of interest: My system-specs:

P4 3,06 GHz HT; 512 MB

Mainboard: Asus P4PE with Intel 845 PE chipset

Soundblaster Audigy2 with firewire-port (lspci output above)

In old system where everything was working well there was a separat firewire-pci-card and everthing is working fine with kernel 2.6 - confusing...  :Sad: 

Thanks and bye

Christopher

----------

## HighOnBonsai

I think this may also be a notable point:

```

# rmmod ohci1394

```

gives me

```

# dmesg

... bla bla...

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at kernel/sched.c:1751

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c0123f14>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0122450>] wait_for_completion+0x1f/0xfe

 [<c0131526>] kill_proc_info+0x50/0x77

 [<f103535a>] nodemgr_remove_host+0x4f/0x8b [ieee1394]

 [<f1030dbd>] highlevel_remove_host+0x87/0x97 [ieee1394]

 [<f1026b69>] ohci1394_pci_remove+0x3e/0x225 [ohci1394]

 [<c0239c0a>] pci_device_remove+0x3b/0x3d

 [<c0283b8a>] device_release_driver+0x62/0x64

 [<c0283bae>] driver_detach+0x22/0x31

 [<c0283e32>] bus_remove_driver+0x58/0x91

 [<c02841e5>] driver_unregister+0x1a/0x46

 [<c0239db6>] pci_unregister_driver+0x17/0x25

 [<f10270e2>] ohci1394_cleanup+0x12/0x16 [ohci1394]

 [<c013d093>] sys_delete_module+0x149/0x176

 [<c0151f54>] sys_munmap+0x58/0x77

 [<c010b437>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

The kernel/sched.c told me that this problem may have something to do with the preemptible-option.

Christopher

----------

## xr31Daisy

Off-Topic : you've got both APM & ACPI activated ...

----------

## HighOnBonsai

Good point - fixed that! But iPod is still not working...  :Sad: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

I'm out of good ideas ...

Let's try the good ol' windows experience : have you tried rebooting the iPod ? It happened once or twice, I just couldn't get /dev/sda to appear. But reseting the iPod before plugging it in and loading the sbp2 module did the trick for me.

Side Note : I've got all the firewire stuff compiled in, except for sbp2, but that shouldn't make any difference. And it shouldn't be related to the kernel version, since I've tried 2.6 kernels from test4 to gentoo-dev 2.6.0 ...

----------

## HighOnBonsai

No I've compiled the kernel again without the preemptible-option. Doing

```

# modprobe ieee1394

# modprobe ohci1394

# modprobe sbp2

```

gives me:

```

# dmesg

...

ohci1394: $Rev: 1045 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0d.2 (0014 -> 0016)

ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[d5800000-d58007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1034 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

```

But still the "you can disconnect" - message on my iPod. Im totally out of ideas now...

Thanks for your help!

Christopher

----------

## scoon

Hey there, 

I have a 2nd generation iPod and am currently running a 2.6.0 vanilla kernel from kernel.org.  I have the iPod using a separate firewire card but I also have Audigy2 card w/ the firewire and that works well also.  It appears that you are missing a setting in your scsi set up here is mine: 

```

                                                                                

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

                                                                                

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

                                                                                

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

```

You need to have that CONFIEG_CHR_DEV_SG set. Also, a site that has helped me tremendously is: http://www.linux1394.org/ but I will mention that I have had no need for the libraw package since switching to gentoo from red hat.

scoon

----------

## HighOnBonsai

Now I tried kernel 2.6.1-rc1 and the settings of you, @scoon. First compiled-in and then compiled as modules. But now still the same! *arrgghhh*

I also checked linux1394.org - but there was nothing which would solve my problem! And now I don't know what to do else.

Thanks for you help!

Christopher

----------

## rabidsg

this may be totally irrelevant, but have you tried rescan-scsi-bus.sh, I know I use to have to do this in order for my firewire drives to be actually attached to /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, or one other thing I've heard is that if you wait like 10 seconds after modprobing the firewire stuff, then modprobing sbp2 it is more likely for the firewire item to be detected.

Right now with my 2.6.0 kernel my firewire drives auto assign to /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, I have the scsi stuff built into the kernel as well as ieee1394, and just have ohci1394 sbp2 as modules, which seem to load themselves.

----------

## HighOnBonsai

@rabidsg: I tried the rescan-script several times - but no success. Normally after loading the sbp2-module the iPod shows a "Do not disconnect" - message - and the /dev/sdx - drive does appear. But now there always the "You can diconnect"-message.  :Sad: 

Christopher

----------

## fusibou

Try contacting Ben Collins on the linux kernel mailing list (www.lkml.org). He was quite helpful when I had some issues. There are debugging options you can turn on for firewire in the kernel and the info that comes out could help determine where your problem is.

----------

## HighOnBonsai

Yeeeehaaa! Solved the problem: 

The ACPI-support in the kernel was to blame. I recompiled the kernel without any power managment support and now it works. Now Im going to reactivate the power managment support step-by-step to find out what is actually going wrong. I will post my results!

Christopher

----------

## SPY_jmr1

Hello!

This is very interesting, I am getting the same preempt.... mess... except i'm trying to connect to the ipod over the USB cable. (3rd gen ipod)

I hadn't guessed about the ACPI mucking it up... could be tricky on this machine, as its a ACPI only laptop... Hrm...

I will surely put this on the possible fix list of things to try, though. I have some other ideas first, with the modules/builtin setup...

Thanks for the insight!

Spy

----------

## SPY_jmr1

Little update, I fixed my problem, either by: making *everything* remotly related to scsi/usb (and firewire, i'd assume) modules; Or, I also upgraded to 2.6.1-mm3, for a unrelated keyboard bugfix, a usb/scsi/preempt fix could have snuck in there, although I didn't see it in the changelogs.

Spy

----------

